# Bricked Synkromotive Controller



## SSessions (May 5, 2011)

Hello all,
So my group recently updated to the latest firmware on our beta version of the Synkromotive controller. After we updated, with confirmation from the controller that it was successful, our car would no longer start. We restarted the controller and then lost communication with it upon startup. Fortunatly we had another controller that we were able to use so we are not stranded, but I was wondering if anyone knows a way to unbrick these controllers? It seems if no hardware is broken there must be a way to fix it. 

Any help would be appreciated,
Thanks


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

have you tried calling Ives?

I mean usually when I have problems with a product, I call them first.


----------

